

The Battle for Internet Governance - SkyMarshal
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/05/internet-regulation-war-sopa-pipa-defcon-hacking.print

======
SkyMarshal
Found on Bruce Schneier's site:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/the_battle_for...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/the_battle_for.html)

